# First IWC - 5001-07



## Jidonsu

I've always wanted one of these. If fact, seeing pictures of the Portuguese was the reason why I started buying "real" watches a year ago. I finally made the move about two weeks ago and acquired this one. It's every bit as beautiful as I imagined it would be, and more.

Pictures from the day it arrived.













































































































Pictures from the next day.





































Smudge. Oops.


----------



## t1026

WOW!!! This is still by far the most beautiful IWC watch!! The light brown strap does put some contrast to the watch. Nice choice. Wear it in great health.


----------



## slashd0t

One of my favourite IWC's.. Well done and beautiful pictures!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xspect

Awesome watch. Very nice pics. I love the reserve dial.


----------



## Tenzing

sOMG!!!
I have been wanting this watch for a month now. Got the idea to aquire a watch a while ago and was first into a PP hobnail calatrava but when i saw the IWC 5001 I was sold. Now I cant sleep and am working my ass off to be able to get it before christmas. Has anyone bought the 500114? How does it look? I really think the 5001-13 is the one but is out of my league (right now anyway).

OMG I WANT THIS WATCH!!!


----------



## vbomega

My favorite IWC! Wear in good health!


----------



## Keaman

Thanks for taking the time for the pics, they're really beautiful to look at. I have my first ever IWC on the way and the excitement is building!


----------



## MHe225

A beautiful watch indeed; great choice |> Congratulations.
For the sake of full disclosure: I'm biased. My watch is as beautiful as yours ;-), my pictures not :-(









RonB


----------



## khfw01

shes a beauty ... my next target  but a long way


----------



## Jidonsu

Wrist shot from today.


----------



## Keaman

Another magnificent pic 

You need to set the watch properly though. At 10 seconds, the minute hand should be slightly past the 1 minute marker (actually you don't need to, that's just me being super fussy :roll:
)



Jidonsu said:


> Wrist shot from today.


----------



## Cybotron

Stunning!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jidonsu

I would love to set it properly. Placing it right on the minute marker when it's a zero seconds doesn't seem to work. Any suggestions? I'm pretty fussy as well.



mosfetaus said:


> Another magnificent pic
> 
> You need to set the watch properly though. At 10 seconds, the minute hand should be slightly past the 1 minute marker (actually you don't need to, that's just me being super fussy :roll:
> )


----------



## EveNaive

Huge congrats...It is indeed one of the most beatifull pieces in the IWC collection...Wear it well..


----------



## Keaman

Jidonsu said:


> I would love to set it properly. Placing it right on the minute marker when it's a zero seconds doesn't seem to work. Any suggestions? I'm pretty fussy as well.


I set all my watches the same way -

Pop the crown when the second hand hits zero, then wind the minute hand SLIGHTLY past the minute marker and then ease the minute hand BACK to exactly on the minute marker, push the crown back in and it should line up exactly to the next minute mark when the second hand does its full sweep around.


----------



## solowmodel

Congrats great watch!

Where did you get the brown strap if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dimer

Wow!! Beautiful watch and pictures! I love it on the brown strap.


----------



## Jidonsu

solowmodel said:


> Congrats great watch!
> 
> Where did you get the brown strap if you don't mind me asking?


The brown strap actually came from Walt at Lonestarwatches.com. It's the Genesis II strap in Cognac. I've actually just ordered a replacement blue from The Watch Boys. I'll see how that goes. The OEM blue was an XS and just about 1cm too short.


----------



## sirgrotius

Dude that is an AMAZING watch. You're a talented photographer to boot. I'm trying to decide between an AT2000 and the Portugese. Since I already have an Omega SMP I'm starting to lean your way! How does it feel on your wrist? It looks easy to wear.


----------



## Tenzing

Hi Again,

So I finally pulled the trigger and the watch is everything I thougt and more, it's making me smile everytime I look at it. 







Wearing it for awhile now has gotten me thinking, as it's quite expensive, what's the general opinoin amongst WUS about the reltaivity between the cost of ones watch and the monthly disposable income (income after: tax, rent, food and bills).

I'm by no means a millionaire, but I have no kids or huge bankloans, so my disposable income every month is about 60 % of my salary (after tax).

Opinions on what's considered approriate?


----------



## MZhammer

Too bad there's not a LOVE function... I had to settle for Like


----------



## Aaron_bracco

Very nice looks great enjoy.


----------



## DrewII

very nice Portuguese! love it on the brown strap


----------



## Nishant

Could be the cover of SI ... that Sexy ! 

However, the big question for me has always been the reliability of the 7-day movement .. esp for a 10000 USD watch.


----------



## JimmyNY

That is a beauty! I have the same one


----------



## ostaylor

Jidonsu said:


> The brown strap actually came from Walt at Lonestarwatches.com. It's the Genesis II strap in Cognac. I've actually just ordered a replacement blue from The Watch Boys. I'll see how that goes. The OEM blue was an XS and just about 1cm too short.


Hi there - wondering if you still have the OEM XS strap and might be interested in selling?

- Owen


----------



## tompw

Fantastic watch! Not sure why my IWC box differs to yours though.


----------



## Road King

I especially like the color of the strap! It is in very nice contrast with the white and the blue in the dial. I surely have the 5001 on my wanted list!!! I am just not sure which one exactly... 
Congratulations on the beauty!


----------



## Amnaggar

WOW


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstudent

Just going to dig this up because the pics are so damn good!

Potential grail watch for me here, this or the 3714 anyway (only have 7"wrist)


----------



## ScorpionRS

Love the pics. Is that a OEM brown strap?


----------



## devlred

Have no words.....Definetely one of the most beatiful watches, and most probably my next watch. The Brown Santoni leather strap which is used on Portofino Hand-Wound eight Days must also look amazing on this watch.


----------



## iwc7days

Gorgeous!!. one of the most beatifull pieces in the IWC collection. I have a IWC BP. i think the 500107 will be my second IWC watches.


----------



## IBeNimages

Jidonsu said:


> The brown strap actually came from Walt at Lonestarwatches.com. It's the Genesis II strap in Cognac. I've actually just ordered a replacement blue from The Watch Boys. I'll see how that goes. The OEM blue was an XS and just about 1cm too short.


Hi I have the same watch, but on contrary my OEM blue is slightly too big for my little wrist. I bought it used (a mint one thou). Care if we trade? Mine is probably M sized.










http://ibenimages.com


----------



## IBeNimages

Nice pics you posted! Just took pic of this beautiful watch on my bedside lamp. Always bring smile to me to see this... Especially how I got it in very good price in Japan 










I posted my experience here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/exper...-1479785.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1479785

http://ibenimages.com


----------

